

Focus Fusion: Has cheap fusion power been right under our noses all along? - Shivetya
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/184280-focus-fusion-has-cheap-clean-earth-saving-fusion-power-been-right-under-our-noses-all-along

======
joshdance
The answer to 'question headlines' is usually, no.

